# German emission stickers



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

Just a couple of weeks ago I called in a German garage with my UK V5 vehicle logbook to buy an emissions sticker for my 2002 Merc Sprinter but the guy said he needed more information and suggested I visit the TUV (I think it was) place next door. He also said he needed more information but I couldn't work out what.

Has anybody got any suggestions or had similar experiences? GB: Emissions stickers for Germany | TÜV SÜD GRUPPE seems to suggest that the V5 should suffice or if not they base it on the vehicles age which was clearly shown on the document.


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 31, 2017)

Your engine may run cleaner but my 2006 transit diesel could only get a yellow sticker and if so there is no point in bothering because now most of the zones need a green sticker. Where I park the MH south of Stuttgart has no zone at the moment but is almost completely surrounded by green zones and even the main roads are now included in the green zone.  I figure that since 99.999% of vehicles in these zones have green stickers, nobody is bothering to look out for any other colours and in fact I'm tempted to take the yellow one off so it doesn't stand out as much as a screen with no sticker.


----------



## trooper2000 (Aug 31, 2017)

I used this web site > Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de

We have a 2004 2.3jtd Fiat Ducato, they sent us a Green Sticker.


----------



## wildebus (Aug 31, 2017)

curlytail said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago I called in a German garage with my UK V5 vehicle logbook to buy an emissions sticker for my 2002 Merc Sprinter but the guy said he needed more information and suggested I visit the TUV (I think it was) place next door. He also said he needed more information but I couldn't work out what.
> 
> Has anybody got any suggestions or had similar experiences? GB: Emissions stickers for Germany | TÜV SÜD GRUPPE seems to suggest that the V5 should suffice or if not they base it on the vehicles age which was clearly shown on the document.


Out of interest, what engine do you have in your Sprinter? and do these Stickers have an expiry date?


----------



## chrismilo (Aug 31, 2017)

So what are these emission stickers? 
The Germans are taxing people to fart ? :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 31, 2017)

wildebus said:


> and do these Stickers have an expiry date?



no they last as long as the van.


----------



## didds (Aug 31, 2017)

So what happens if in ignorance you drive without a sticker?  (or deliberately come to that!   )

didds


----------



## jann (Aug 31, 2017)

For what it costs it isn't worth avoiding it.
Buy online before you go.


----------



## didds (Aug 31, 2017)

How does one learn about this stuff?

I wouldn't have had a clue if I didn't peruse this site. 

Does your ferry ticket come with a load of bumf?  (That undoubtedly looks like advertising bumf and gets thrown in the bin unread!)

didds


----------



## Clunegapyears (Aug 31, 2017)

We got our green sticker from a small town TUV - you can get a list on the internet of where. Only €5.50  from memory , but with more places being part of the scheme, worth getting sorted. Lasts as long as the vehicle


----------



## jann (Sep 1, 2017)

It's been mentioned in caravan and motorhome magazines for a while,also newspapers.
If we are traveling somewhere different I always do a Google search for travel information before we go.


----------



## redhand (Sep 1, 2017)

Is it similar to france in that these are required for big cities 
can you get away without if avoiding cities


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 2, 2017)

In Germany the fine is about 60 euro.
Given that it would cost about 1400 euro to get a particulate filter installed, and given I haven't been sprung in 4 years of driving within Umwelt zones (and I don't remember ever seeing a police car on or beside the road anyway), I figure my method is quite cost effective.  And no, I don't feel bad about it simply because my environmental footprint is likely to be smaller than if I was living in a German house needing heating 8 months of the year and driving to work in the middle of Stuttgart every day.

The zones in Germany are expanding every year and they are not just within city centres as in some places they cover huge areas around and between cities.  There are more than 55 separate zones  see German Environmental Zones – Umwelt-Plakette.de


----------



## wildebus (Sep 2, 2017)

Clunegapyears said:


> We got our green sticker from a small town TUV - you can get a list on the internet of where. Only €5.50  from memory , but with more places being part of the scheme, worth getting sorted. Lasts as long as the vehicle



How do they determine which sticker is the appropriate one? No emission info on most van reg documents. Is it down to age,weight or vehicle type? e.g. In the UK, I can drive in the LEZ or in the CC at no cost, but soon as I reclassify my van to no longer be a Minibus, a trip into the LEZ will cost me £100 a pop and CC £12. Similar kind of thing in Germany?


----------



## wildebus (Sep 2, 2017)

***** said:


> From memory, I think ours went by the age of there van. You copy the reg docs. Ours is 2010 and a green sticker.
> Our previous van was a 2012 and also a green sticker


Mine is a 2003 so unlikely to rated that well   however, it IS a VW, so has very special emissions


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Sep 3, 2017)

A few years ago touring in Germany we decided to visit Berlin.
Called at a TUV station and got a green sticker just with the V5. They checked the VIN  number under the bonnet and checked it against there online database.Took just a few minutes ,cost around 5 euros and the nice chap even came out and stuck it on the windscreen.
Interestingly we stayed in the stelplatz closest to the centre of Berlin which is well sign posted inside the low emission zone. Walking around the stelplatz I saw vans with yellow stickers, red stickers and some with none at all.


----------

